# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  зачем нам нужно изучать священные писания???

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Уважаемый Патита Павана! Скажите пож. зачем нам нужно изучать священные писания??? Что нам это дает??? Какой сокрыт в этом смысмл??? Будьте всегда здоровы, Богаты и счастливы!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Изучение священного трактата дает нам силу противостоять иллюзии в виде духовной логики. Противостоять логике материальной, логике ума, можно только с помощью логики духовной. А духовная логика раскрывается Кришной и святыми на страницах священных трактатов. Без этой логики можно просто не справиться со своим умом, который неутомимо придумывает все новые и новые логические доказательства важности материальных наслаждений и кармической деятельности. И это только одна из причин, почему нам следует как можно чаще прикасаться к чистоте духовного источника.

----------

